# Can anyone help me identify my grinder?



## Grevets (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I've recently got myself a doser grinder and as daft as it sounds dont have a clue what make it is!!

It is Italian and that's about all I know about it. Hope someone can help identify it


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Never seen that model before, but the doser looks like one from a Fiorenzato / Doge.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Dunno, looks pretty rare..

Closed thing I could find was a La Pavoni ZIP (they may share some common parts).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Even I have never seen one, but lets start with, the label, what does it say?


----------



## Grevets (Aug 18, 2013)

It doesn't coffee chap. It is totally missing from the machine









the only label on it is to say its 220-240v.

Ive spent the last week trawling the web and cannot find another the same, it's sending me bonkers!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can you take the base off and have a look for any other marks


----------



## Grevets (Aug 18, 2013)

I have done already









When I got it there was a fault with the doser so I've had it in pieces. Not one part is marked up to suggest what it is. I've checked the plastic mouldings for cast in identification marks, the motor, and all what you can see outside of it. There is absolutely nothing to go at.

I was wondering if the back of the machine would help give it away as there is that design cast into its body. I can't even find anything like that online either. I would expect to find something moulded in somewhere too


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

That is one mysterious grinder


----------



## Grevets (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm happy with it but would like to replace a couple of worn/damaged parts but can't as I don't know what it is!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Take some more photos that is a fiorenzato doser


----------



## Grevets (Aug 18, 2013)

I've just posted a few more photos hope they help


----------



## Grevets (Aug 18, 2013)

I've just taken the bottom cover off it again and the only thing marked up in there is the capacitor on the base of the motor. It's labeled as being made by Arcotronics

The motor has no visible identity plate either.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Could it be an older La San Marco?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I suspect the logo shape on the back is the key. Can anyone identify that shape as a company identity/logo ?


----------

